# [EBUILD-ITA] Perchè non fare come i tedeschi?

## assente

Dalla GWN:

 *Quote:*   

> Germania: Ebuild Overlay locale
> 
> Christian Hartmann ha annunciato una novità nell'infrastruttura del sito Tedesco gentoo.de, un overlay Portage automatizzato pieno zeppo di ebuild Tedeschi, contenente soprattutto versioni localizzate dei pacchetti più importanti, come Openoffice e TeX. L'intero..

 

Gentoo.it o gentoo-italia.org potrebbero ospitare una cosa analoga?

----------

## zUgLiO

Ma ebuilds o pacchetti?

Se intendi i pacchetti credo che il problema sia dove metterli,ci vuole molto spazio,o almeno credo  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Ma ebuilds o pacchetti?
> 
> Se intendi i pacchetti credo che il problema sia dove metterli,ci vuole molto spazio,o almeno credo 

 

Ottima domanda, per quello che ho capito lo centralizzano dei binari, ma sicuramente sbaglio.

----------

## flyinspirit001

beh gli utenti in possesso di spazio su server potrebbero dividersi una percentuale di pacchetti, oppure creando una mega base dove x es  sai che il server x  ha tutti i pacchetti dalla lettera  x alla x1 e così via,... ovviamente l'ho detta un po alla grezza ra..ma sarebbe un'idea carina da affinare..o no?  :Shocked: 

bye

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> ovviamente l'ho detta un po alla grezza ra..ma sarebbe un'idea carina da affinare..o no? 

 

Si' l'idea e' carina ma e' gia' stata proposta mi pare senza successo. Il problema sono che cflags usiamo? e le USE? E inoltre chi ha tanto spazio per mettere un pacchetto come openoffice?

----------

## randomaze

Fare un repository dei binari richiederebbe parecchio spazio, quindi necessita di risorse (anche economiche) e sarebbe giustificato da una comunità ampia, infatti andando sul sito http://www.gentooforum.de/ pur non capendo molto di tedesco riesco a intuire che hanno una comunità enorme e attiva (roba da 1000 utenti registrati e 15000 post...) che si somma a quella presente sui forum ufficiali (68000 post...).

Noi abbiamo numeri tali da giustificare un progetto del genere?

Per file di ridotte dimensioni come gli ebuild gentoo-italia ha una sezione download utilizzabile dall'utente e il sito dei gechi anche.

Gentoo.it invece dispone di una sofisticato crawler (!!!) che fa lo stesso lavoro partendo dai post del forum, ma dovrebbe essere attivabile anche via mail.

polemicamente faccio notare che non ho mai visto una gran folla che cercasse di pubblicare/uplodare materiale  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  E inoltre chi ha tanto spazio per mettere un pacchetto come openoffice?

 

Visto che tanti di noi frequentano l'università si potrebbe tentare di proporre ognuno al proprio ateneo un progetto del genere,magari qualcuno che approva c'è  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

il problema non è solo di spazio ma anche di banda!

per hostare openoffice si era offerto tempo fa "qualcuno" qui

in facolta??? perche' no si chiede e si vede un po cosa rispondono:

Q:"scusi potremmo mettere su un repository di pacchetti binari per gentoo?"

A:"ma siete #[[###¬{¬{¬!!"£"£"334r"

----------

## zUgLiO

L'università di Padova e di Trieste hanno dei mirror,un pò di pubblicità alla facoltà di informatica non fa mai male..

----------

## X-Drum

si potrebbe essere un'ottima argomentazione per convincere il settore preposto a dire si!

boh io provo al limite dico che è una tua idea muahhaahhahaha  :Laughing: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

io al massimo da dei servers dedicati qui posso avere qke gb di spazio..

a quanto dicesse (a ragione) randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> polemicamente faccio notare che non ho mai visto una gran folla che cercasse di pubblicare/uplodare materiale 

 

rispondo dicendo che purtroppo è vero, ma è vero anche che  una volta messi gli utenti di fronte ad una opportunità simile, mafgari inizierebbero a buttarcisi dentro..molte volte chi non partecipa lo fa  solo xè non conosce...

che ne dite?siete d'accordo?

----------

## X-Drum

mi pare un ragionamento corretto,

dato che le strutture adesso non ci sono per questo tipo di cose la gente

sa che a priori la possiblità di fare cio' è preclusa....

----------

## flyinspirit001

beh ma quanto spazio servirebbe all'incirca? ammesso che si volgia almeno tentare ad abbozzare un'idea...

----------

## federico

Non ho capito bene, l'idea sarebbe di fare un ebuild central di pacchetti PREcompilati italiani?

In questo caso le USE da mettere sarebbero le + comuni (si potrebbero decidere) e le cflag.. una cosa forte sarebbe mettere i pacchetti per diverse architetture...

Il problema secondo me + che quello di spazio sarebbe quello di banda...

----------

## flyinspirit001

beh potremmo mettere una sorta di chiusura o limite tipo alcuni ftp che + di 50 users insieme connessi non tengono, v gentoo.ccccom.com   :Smile:  . I ogni caso se si riescono a dividere i pacchetti su + servers il problema IN PARTE è risolto..il + sfigato sarà chi manmterrà i pacchetti di openoffice o xfree o xorg..li sarano cazzi acidi...(si può dire o parte il ban? :Wink:  )

x le diverse architetture penso anch'io che sia una buona idea, il problema è(e qui si torna ai precedenti posts)del come dividere il tutto, che criteri seguire...

----------

## assente

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noi abbiamo numeri tali da giustificare un progetto del genere?
> 
> 

 

Siamo o non siamo la seconda comunità di Gentoo non anglofona?  :Twisted Evil: 

Guardando un po' meglio quello che hanno fatto  (http://gentoo.de/viewcvs/*checkout*/gentoo-de/ebuilds/) ci sono molti ebuild (alcuni già localizzati e nel portage?!), riguardo openoffice i file sono ospitati da (ftp://ftp.leo.org/) che è dell'Università di Monaco.

Nel nostro caso cosa si potrebbe fare?

Secondo me:

* avere un server rsync italiano (da impostare come overlay)

* iniziare a inserire gli ebuild di openoffice-bin-it che puntino a qualche mirror di ooo

* successivamente vedere se si possono inserire anche le versioni ottimizzate.

Non mi sembra che una cosa così sia molto onerosa in termini di banda. Anche l'ebuild localizzato è presente,no?

Eventualmente..

* chiedere ai capi di inserire openoffice-bin-it nel portage ufficiale <-- qualcuno mi spiega se/perchè non è possibile?

* ospitare le versioni ottimizzate su Sourceforge?!

* mettere le versioni ottimizate su p2p e pubblicare l'hash

----------

## X-Drum

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * avere un server rsync italiano (da impostare come overlay)
> 
> 

 

lo abbiamo già per fortuna:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

ops la prox volta leggo meglio=====>"overlay" sorry!!!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## shanghai

Non potremmo utilizzare BitTorrent per una cosa del genere?

Risparmieremmo banda... oltretutto gli utenti che aggiornano gentoo in genere ne hanno da vendere.

Ma poi, non potremmo costruire degli ebuild che semplicemente installino le versioni .it come patch ai sorgenti generici piuttosto che fornire dei precompilati?

Avremmo bisogno di molte meno risorse.

E poi, non so voi, ma io non userei mai i precompilati. Sono affezionatissimo alle mie superflags by acovea (stabilissime tra l'altro: mai un solo crash).

----------

## Benve

Se qualcuno vuole condividere dei binari con flags generiche si può testare fino a che punto possono funzionare su sistemi diversi.

Intanto mi installo qualcosa in tedesco, per farmi un'idea.

----------

## assente

Overlay come Breakmygentoo, gentoo.de,.. quello mi sembra solo un mirror di quello internazionale

----------

## flyinspirit001

misopn perso un pezzo, quindi per ora la soluzione meglio vista è quella di usare bittorrent? il rischio è avere poco controllo di quello che ci può essere in giro, e quindi di indexing dei pacchetti e delle ebuilds..

----------

## dirac3000

Secondo me le proposte di assente sono buone, tra l'altro l'idea di usare bittorernt mi sembra buona.. personalmente l'ho usato molto poco, ma mi sembra un protocollo molto interessante , e soprattutto potrebbe far fronte a molti problemi di banda. Il dilemma è invece più quello di chi potrebbe occuparsi di una cosa del genere? La comunità di Gentoo in Italia è sufficientemente grossa come per seguire un progetto del genere?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Tempo fa io proposi a qualcuno dei gechi (non mi ricordo chi, forse Myzelf o fedeliallalinea) di creare un server rsync nostro che synchi l'overlay con gli ebuild che ho fatto io e altri ragazzi.

Poi non so come si evoluta la cosa ( ma credo che la cosa sia svanita come una bolla di sapone ).

Per me la cosa e' ancora valida, mi manca soltanto un server/account di appoggio, ossia una persona con banda e possibilmente ip fisso che voglia fare un atto d'amore e donare la macchina (o un account, insomma). Al setup ci posso pensare tranquillamente io.. poi troviamo un sistema tipo subversion o cvs per permettere agli autori di cambiare gli ebuild in maniera autonoma.

Questa era la mia idea originaria.

----------

## flyinspirit001

non so se una macchina sola basti..io entro 2 settimane avrò fastweb(o 1 qcosa di similare) con dietro un po di macchine ..ed una potrei girarvela se serve...però quanti GB dovrebbero servire? e x configurarla come rsync server ci pensereste voi?

inoltre se la mia macchina (tocca ferro) skiantasse chi farebbe da mirror? io + che replicare ogni giorno i dati su 1 disco stile backup nn posso fare x ora..  :Smile: 

aspetto pareri e/o news

bye

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Per me la cosa e' ancora valida, mi manca soltanto un server/account di appoggio, ossia una persona con banda e possibilmente ip fisso che voglia fare un atto d'amore e donare la macchina

 

Quanto spazio ci vuole. Il problema che siamo limitati con lo spazio.

----------

## flyinspirit001

scusate ma fino ad ora non abbiamo parlato di cifre..io sono ignorante capra e chiedo a voi: quanto spazio all'incirca serirebbe? almeno potremmo iniziare a capire se e come organizzarci in maniera + precisa

see ya

----------

## Benve

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> scusate ma fino ad ora non abbiamo parlato di cifre..io sono ignorante capra e chiedo a voi: quanto spazio all'incirca serirebbe? almeno potremmo iniziare a capire se e come organizzarci in maniera + precisa
> 
> see ya

 

Per l'rsync ci vogliono solo `du /usr/portage` di spazio, e per i pacchetti precompilati all'inizio si può usare un p2p (no bittorrent che ha bisogno di un server). Io vi darei 40 Giga, ma la macchina non è on-line 24h/24h. Ma col p2p posso condividere.

----------

## flyinspirit001

io potrei mettere 46, max 60 GB, il problema è che avrò la rete veloce tra 1 / max 2 settimane

----------

## assente

Secondo me è meglio iniziare con rsync ed ebuild che puntano ai mirror di ooo e poi si vedrà.. ci va poco spazio/banda, altrimenti si rischia di far nulla.

Mi immagino qualcosa tipo http://breakmygentoo.net/archives/cat_help.html l'ebuild c'è già --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111022

Cavolo riuscissi a convincere la mia università..

----------

## blacksword

Io una volta ho scaricato tutta la cartella distfiles di un mirror con tutte le versioni nuove e vecchie di uno stesso pacchetto. La dimensione finale nn superava i 22 Gb. Spero di esservi utile con quest'info.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Lo spazio per gli ebuild e i sorgenti e' irrisorio per quanto riguarda le esigenze di spazio.

E una macchina basta e avanza (e' ovvio che non siamo grossi come google)

Se volete mettere su pacchetti binari il discorso cambia e di molto. Serve tanta (troppa) banda per fare una cosa del genere e credo che qui pochi possano mettere su una cosa che poi resti up a lungo (tanto si sa che e' molto facile che si metta su un servizio che poi dopo un mese non funziona piu).

Per cui resto fermo nell'idea che avevo espresso: un server che promuova i nostri lavori piu che un repository di pacchetti binari (di cui, tra l'altro, non ne sento neanche poi tanto il bisogno).

che ne dite?

----------

## flyinspirit001

beh ma di partenza l'idea era stata quella di fare come i tedeschi, a sto punto direi di fare una votazione generale e decidere il da farsi...anche perchè possiamo andare avanti così a ipotesi per un'era...dunque le ipotesi giunte in questo thread fino ad ora sono :

1) ebuild e pacchetti su 1/più servers(richiede banda ampia)

2)fare un rsync server italiano (settato come overlay)

3)Utilizzare Bittorrent (sfruttando il fatto che chi fa update di gentoo di banda DEVE averne)

4)Utilizzare p2p per fare sharing + diretto

penso sia tutto...o mi sono perso qualcosa?

inoltre cosa pensa sia meglio?

----------

## assente

Vista la necessità di trarre una conclusione...   :Razz: 

direi che un portage-overlay(rsync) che ospiti ebuild localizzati e/o progetti nostrani sia una necessità per gestire/coordinare al meglio i frutti di questo forum.

Non è necessario che ospiti pacchetti binari, magari ci possiamo accordare di metterli su p2p e pubblicare l'hash da qualche parte.

Come ebuild iniziali proporrei:

*openoffice-bin-it (che scaricahttp://mirrors.sunsite.dk/openoffice/localized/it/1.1.0/OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz )

*depcleaner (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=171942&highlight=depcleaner)

* altro nostrano o localizzato

PS

Serve un server dove mettere l'rsync, attivate i vostri supermegacontatti

----------

## Benve

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> direi che un portage-overlay(rsync) che ospiti ebuild localizzati e/o progetti nostrani sia una necessità per gestire/coordinare al meglio i frutti di questo forum.
> 
> Non è necessario che ospiti pacchetti binari, magari ci possiamo accordare di metterli su p2p e pubblicare l'hash da qualche parte.
> ...

 

Daccordissimo

----------

## Ty[L]eR

provo ad azzardare un idea (del kaiser =)... uppare i vari binari a qualcuno con banda molto larga (ad esempio un fastweb) che in seguito li upperà  su di spazi web gratuiti presso i numerosi isp che offrono pure spazio web illimitato... sarebbe una soluzione quasi senza spese... e si potrebbero fare vari mirror (su diversi isp) e magari registrando + account dividere i binari per le varie cpu...

non flagellatemi dopo aver detto queste brutte cose  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blacksword

Mmmmm, spazio web illimitato? Gratuito? MMM la vedo un po dura!!! Secondo me usare bittorrent magari su un server fastweb che abbia un 80 giga di spazio libero con su un traker sarebbe perfetto. Il traker può anche seedare e un fw di banda in up ne ha a sufficienza se si conta che altra banda si aggiunge grazie ai leecher! Io la penso così nn so voi. Non penso sia difficile trovare un server così! Io cmq provo a chiedere nella mia università! Loro sono attaccati direttamente al garr e la banda avanza a gogo! Oppure si puo' chiedere direttamente al garr stesso che ospita gia un mirror per i distfiles della gentoo. Secondo me la cosa è fattibile!

----------

## flyinspirit001

per ora sono 2 rsync overlay e 2 bittorrent (io per ora vaglio...a breve decido..gli altricosa ne pensano?

----------

## assente

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> per ora sono 2 rsync overlay e 2 bittorrent (io per ora vaglio...a breve decido..gli altricosa ne pensano?

 

Secondo me, le 2 cose non so l'una l'altnativa dell'altra.. direi che l'rsync degli ebuild è il primo passo e se vogliamo condividere gli ottimizzati in italiano, il secondo.

----------

## Ty[L]eR

Ieri a tempo perso mi son registrato e ho fatto questa prova... magari se non se ne caverà nulla (spero di no =) da questo thread si potrebbe tirare su degli "archivi" in modo da coprire + architetture...  :Idea:  [/url]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

gli host free appena vedono troppo traffico generato ti chiudono l'account. stessa cosa vale per i vari aruba e co. (anche se il limite e' piu' alto).

Per coloro che hanno organizzato il meeting del pendolo inverso: non e' che quel professore potrebbe adottarci come sponsor e/o donarci dello spazio?

Idea buttata li, ovviamente..

----------

## flyinspirit001

meeting del cosa???..mi sto un attimo perdendo...

----------

## shev

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> meeting del cosa???..mi sto un attimo perdendo...

 

Un'incontro tra gentooisti (e non solo) che abbiamo fatto in Svizzera (lugano) presso la SUPSI qualche mese fa. Una bellissima giornata cui ha partecipato anche un professore del posto illustrando brevemente il loro lavoro su linux real time. Il pendolo inverso era esposto nella sala in cui ci siamo trovati.

Trovi le foto su gechi.it  :Smile: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

beh meetings alla parte io torno alla carica:  il progetto sta andando a ramengo o c'è qualche speranza?

attendo newz

----------

## assente

Ho aperto un sondaggio https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184880, sul forum tedesco mi hanno consigliato --> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44944 Adesso non so, personalmente penso sia sbagliato boicottare le altre lingue, anche perchè gli ebuild ci sono già e includerli nel Portage non mi sembra un grande sforzo, visto che non sfruttano neanche i mirror di Gentoo..

Se pensate che sia una cosa utile (che cmq tutte le altre distribuzioni offrono) votate e fate votare anche gli altri non anglofoni  :Smile: 

----------

## blackfede

Penso che l'inserimento il portage di UN SOLO ebuild dal nome openoffice-bin-localized, oppure la sostituzione/intergazione con uno che a seconda della varibile LINGUAS, impostata nel make.conf, oppure ancora meglio, che tramite un piccolo menù ti permette di scegliere la localizzazione. Il tutto ovviamente limitato a openoffice...

Per il resto, eviterei bittorent, richiederebbe che stessimo sempre collegati a scaricare roba sharando la banda...a questo punto mi chiedo quanti sanno come funziona REALMENTE bittorent....

----------

## flyinspirit001

black, xè solo openoffice?  se non sbaglio si era partiti dall'idea di un ebuild collector generale..altrimenti non avremmo parlato di 40/60 Gb di spazio...o mi sono perso qcosa?  :Shocked: 

see ya

----------

## pascalbrax

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> il problema non è solo di spazio ma anche di banda!
> 
> per hostare openoffice si era offerto tempo fa "qualcuno" qui
> 
> in facolta??? perche' no si chiede e si vede un po cosa rispondono:
> ...

 

si, ricordo, ma non si e' piu fatto vivo nessuno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

io son sempre qui..attendendo la rete veloce  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

Salve ripesco questo vecchio 3d perche' adesso dispongo 

di pacchetti binari (localizzati ITA) per:

app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

è stato compilato con le seguenti use:

```
-curl -debug -hardened +java +kde -nptl +zlib
```

il seguente chost:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu
```

e le seguenti cflags:

```
-march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

il pacchetto è grande circa 70mb,

la use kde implica solo l'aggiunta dei link per il menu di kde 

(correggetemi se sbaglio)

per quanto riguarda java la VM del sistema è:

```
dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08
```

fatemi sapere se puo' servire a qualcuno e se

se qualcuno puo' ostare quel pkg

----------

## !equilibrium

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Salve ripesco questo vecchio 3d perche' adesso dispongo 
> 
> di pacchetti binari (localizzati ITA) per:
> 
> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

 

interessante la cosa, molto direi

----------

## X-Drum

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> interessante la cosa, molto direi

 

data la complessità della finalità che ci eravamo preposti,

ho cercato di tenermi "stretto" in termini di dipendenze:

l'unica cosa che è necessario avere 

(e a questo non posso ovviare, purtroppo perche' devo mantenere

quel pkg sulle macchine in facoltà)

è appunto dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08

che fornisce: un compilatore java, l'interprete per il sistema,

ed il plugin per mozilla, mi pare un buon compromesso tutto

sommato, dato che in questo modo si evita di installare

850'000 java vm sul sistema e se ne ha una sola ma completa

a disposizione.

sotto con le offerte di hosting!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> Germania: Ebuild Overlay locale
> 
> Christian Hartmann ha annunciato una novità nell'infrastruttura del sito Tedesco gentoo.de, un overlay Portage automatizzato pieno zeppo di ebuild Tedeschi, contenente soprattutto versioni localizzate dei pacchetti più importanti, come Openoffice e TeX. L'intero..

 

una volta c'era un TV una pubblicità che diceva qualcosa tipo "computer e inglese: o ce l'hai o sei lo scemo del villaggio"... o qualcosa di simile...

questo credo che dica tutto. non ho mai avuto un OS in italiano. alla fine basta che OO abbia il modulo per lo spell in italiano

----------

## Benve

se vuoi lo metto quì http://ftp.students.cs.unibo.it/gentoo

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non ho mai avuto un OS in italiano. alla fine basta che OO abbia il modulo per lo spell in italiano

 

A mia sorella di 13 anni, gentoo in italiano fa comodo e la usa con tranquillità... fosse stato in inglese non userebbe linux ora

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> A mia sorella di 13 anni, gentoo in italiano fa comodo e la usa con tranquillità... fosse stato in inglese non userebbe linux ora

 

uhm... hai ragione  :Sad: 

beh... falle studiare l'inglese, no?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> beh... falle studiare l'inglese, no? 

 

Ovvio, ma la localizzazione è una cosa fondamentale per permettere a tutti di usufruire di un software

----------

## mrfree

Bhe il problema della banda potrebbe essere risolto attraverso l'uso di bittorrent, o no?

Ovviamente è necessaria anche la collaborazione della comunità gechi  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Benve wrote:*   

> se vuoi lo metto quì http://ftp.students.cs.unibo.it/gentoo

 

buh per me va bene ma è un mirror ufficiale?

perchè la cosa è ufficiosa ovviamente

----------

## thewally

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Non potremmo utilizzare BitTorrent per una cosa del genere?

 

Io la butto li... discorso a parte... prendendo spunto dal'idea sopra quotata.. visto che ci si continua a lamentare dell'intasamento degli rsync server di portage (lamentela leggibile anche sul wiki di gentoo), non sarebbe intelligente una cosa del genere: rsync, invece di syncare con wget lo fa con bittorrent (da ogni utente che, benevolo, lascia libera questa possibilita': io sarei il primo a farlo). 

Potendo cosi' sfruttare tutti i benefici di bittorrent, fra i quali:

1) Superare la banda che ti da il server rsync

2) Alleggerire i server rsync di gentoo (basterebbero alcuni tracker)

The Wally

P.S. : Sono solo considerazioni personali... spero siano realizzabili  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *thewally wrote:*   

> rsync, invece di syncare con wget lo fa con bittorrent

 

veramente rsync usa rsync per sincronizzare. wget viene usato da "emerge-websync"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

si esatto ma...

chi mi hosta il pacchetto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   A mia sorella di 13 anni, gentoo in italiano fa comodo e la usa con tranquillità... fosse stato in inglese non userebbe linux ora 
> 
> uhm... hai ragione 
> 
> beh... falle studiare l'inglese, no? 

 

Che se lo studiassero inglesi e americani l'inglese.

Qui in italia ormai la gente non sa parlare neanche l'italiano, lasciamole studiare quello.

Ho un amico, e non uno solo purtroppo, che pretende di scrivere inglese, leggere inglese, fare le cose in inglese, messaggini in inglese, e non sa neanche usare un congiuntivo o un tempo verbale appropriato; in aggiunta c'e' gente che prima scrive un testo e poi aggiunge punteggiatura a caso... studiamo l'italiano prima delle lingue straniere, potrebbe essere meglio  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

per me va bene anche bittorrent

----------

## masterbrian

Salve a tutti,

ho appena "parlato" con The Peach, pensavamo di ospitare gli ebuilds italiani (e relativi pacchetti gia' compilati) sul server italiano dei gechi.

Non abbiamo grossi problemi ne di banda ne di disco. La macchina e' un po' datata ma conto che prima o poi ci sara' un upgrade.

Personalmente sono dell'idea che il p2p sia ottimo solo se possiamo garantire un ottimo controllo del crc e della validita' dei pacchetti.

----------

## Ciccio

Non so se qualcuno già usa come me la beta di Open Office in binario, io sì e supporta di già la lingua italiana tramite la variabile LINGUAS negli ebuild.

Resta valida l'idea per altri pacchetti precompilati da noi.

Ma allora una domanda: abbiamo bisogno di spazio e banda, un hosting da 20 euro l'anno come quelli di Aruba senza limiti di traffico e spazio non andrebbe bene per ospitare i file?

----------

## Peach

 *Ciccio wrote:*   

> Ma allora una domanda: abbiamo bisogno di spazio e banda, un hosting da 20 euro l'anno come quelli di Aruba senza limiti di traffico e spazio non andrebbe bene per ospitare i file?

 

leggi il post prima di Master Brian

----------

